# Room for another Proprty Management Co?



## jimmy (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi ,been on here a few times now but have one big concern about moving to Silver Coast how do my partner and I earn a living?,our friends have a house with pool and they struggled to get a a local dependable company to look after the house and pool when they are not there,the first company let all their garden die!,someone to greet guests clean house and pool and be reliable,do you think there is room for one more Property Management Co , in the Silver coast? thanks Jimmy


----------



## mitz (Oct 21, 2008)

I think there are plenty already, would love to be proved wrong though!


----------



## bart n caz (Oct 2, 2008)

mitz said:


> I think there are plenty already, would love to be proved wrong though!


Have to agree with Mitz i'm affraid  ! 
But good luck with the move  

lane:


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Property Management*

I opened a franchise next door to a huge Thresher off license. Everybody body said it would not work as they provided, yes they did provide what the local community wanted but at a price. It was a proud day when i took that much trade from them that they closed down. 

The moral.

If you think you can do it go for it. If you do not like hard work then forget it.

Your service.

List all the services you are prepared to do. For example House cleaning, pool cleaning, gardening. Where do you get your customers. Advertise on Expat type Forums, Estate agents, etc.

Can you get a list from the local Camara of English owned property if so then mail shot them. 

Create your own website. You can do this for free visit webs.com look at a post by Bart and Caz that's where i found how to get a free website. 

This can be done But can you do it?

Peter the 666 man


----------

